# Salt Fork Shorefishing & Muskies



## jessmr

Hello to everyone. My husband and I are going to Salt Fork lodge this weekend for a company outing, and heard the fishing is good there, especially for muskies. We have never fished there before, or for muskies. Was wondering if anyone could give us a little insight on a few places near the lodge that are accessible for shore fishing, or any basic tips for catching muskies. We were told either a large rapella or large rubber worm and spinner on our cat poles, or a bluegill and large bobber could catch some muskies. For the shore fishing, trying to find somewhere as close to lodge as possible so we can get as much fishing time in between work functions, but am not sure where will be accessible or shore fishing is permitted. One last question, are the flatheads big there? We are used to going after big ones on the Muskingum, was wondering if it is worth it to try for them as well.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Shore fishing for muskies is most likely a waste of time. I would try for flatheads. Saltfork has some nice ones in there.


----------



## Forker

I second Fishing Marshall. Salt Fork is known for its cats and musky but from the shore with the amount of time you can commit, I think your best bet is catfish. FYI -there are links to lake maps on this board.


----------



## M.Magis

Shore fishing Salt Fork is tough, but it&#8217;s worth a shot since you&#8217;re there. If you go down to the cabins, you could start from there and go either direction. Both ways will require you to spend half your time walking in the woods, and you won&#8217;t find a lot of areas to cast. But, it&#8217;ll be a nice walk and you do have a shot of catching a musky. Not a good one of course, but a shot. The lake has decent flatheads. Lots of fish, but most aren&#8217;t all that big any more. Decent chance at fish around 20 lbs or so.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

Would it be worth rigging one rod with a float and a 10" sucker while night fishing?


----------



## TClark

> Would it be worth rigging one rod with a float and a 10" sucker while night fishing?


I a word, YES!!


----------



## darkseid69

I fish there every year in the spring and it is my favorite lake. I rent a cabin usually in early may. I have fished from the docks and from boats. crappie and saugeye from the docks is very doable. Cats too and some bass once in a while. You may hit the lottery if something finds your float with a bluegill on it. Chanels there love cheese I can tell you. I lucked into a nice Muskie last year on a green 6" storm kicking shad on a 12 leader and 7' med spin rod and you talk about a fight for a 34 inch Muskie on light 12 lb test.


----------



## freakofnature13

Not wasting your time castin from shore for muskie, me and my buddies used to do very well before we had boats..backwaters especially right now, but also look for shallow points adjacent to deep water, buddy landed a 46 wed, n usually catches at least one each trip from shore. Good luck


----------



## gamblerman

Whoa, hold on a minute. Yes you can hook muskies there, but can you really "catch" them? For starters, your heavy bass gear just won't do. You need min. 80 pound test braided line, stout 130-150 pound test leaders in either steel or fluorocarbon, long handled release pliers, jaw spreaders, hook cutters, and a large landing net.
If you go in and try to land one otherwise, chances are you'll end up killing the fish. These large toothy fish are actually fragile creatures and without experience shorelanding them, you'll see them float off instead of swim off. If that's your plan, fine, it's still legal in Ohio. Remember your limits, once you exceed the limit you're done for the day.
I'd suggest the point at the end of the cabin road, big hole of water there that comes up to a big shallow flat. good luck.


----------



## mrw2713

Whoa hold on a min. Lol I have to disagree with the heavy line and leader. I use 10 lb walleye line ( about $5. A spool at Wal-Mart ) and your basic 12 in. Leader and I have never lost a fish to broken line! I believe anyone can go out with a winch and cable and get a big one in. But a true skilled fisherman prefers the thrill and challenge. It's not all about the size of the line its about how you work your setup. I prefer to use my drag and work the fish till he is wore out and ready to come in the net rather than just winching him straight to it. But that's just my opinion and preference. But I do agree with the large landing net, long pliers, jaw spreaders for sure and the safe handling of the fish.


----------



## ducky152000

mrw2713 said:


> Whoa hold on a min. Lol I have to disagree with the heavy line and leader. I use 10 lb walleye line ( about $5. A spool at Wal-Mart ) and your basic 12 in. Leader and I have never lost a fish to broken line! I believe anyone can go out with a winch and cable and get a big one in. But a true skilled fisherman prefers the thrill and challenge. It's not all about the size of the line its about how you work your setup. I prefer to use my drag and work the fish till he is wore out and ready to come in the net rather than just winching him straight to it. But that's just my opinion and preference. But I do agree with the large landing net, long pliers, jaw spreaders for sure and the safe handling of the fish.


I agree with you 100%. i have landed many muskie and flathead on my saugeye gear. if you have your drag set there's no reason you can't fight a muskie in. Those muskies are whimps. They almost die after fighting for 5 mins. get ahold of a 40lb flathead on saugeye gear and be ready to have a 15 min battle. which is very doable and fun. Yes i use 40 lb gear when im fishing for flathead but i am also fishing close to cover.


----------



## gamblerman

When you "work the fish till he is wore out and ready to come in the net" you stand a real good chance of that fish not surviving ("delayed mortality"). That's pretty hard on the resource after a while. Plus, you are taking the fish into a net in a boat, not struggling them onto shore to beach them like the questioner proposes. That's not real good for the fish, either.
A while back, folks thought they could shoot all the buffalos and turkeys they wanted to; that led to not-so-many being around for the rest of us. take care with our resources, there's more of us and fewer of them all the time - all "thrill and skill" aside. m


----------

